# Fight 4 IVF funding - PLEASE SIGN THE PETITION



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.writetothem.com/

ok the link above will give you details of your local AM/MP's write to them all, send through this website girls and you will get a reply.

also you can write to

Edwina Hart
Welsh assembly goverment
cardiff bay
cardiff
cf991na

the more letter they get the better, lets fight this together for all in wales

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]

*** UPDATE ***

http://www.assemblywales.org/gethome/e-petitions/epetition-list-of-signatories.htm?pet_id=316&prncl_ptnr=Kara%20Ellard&clsd_dt=30/09/2009

here is the link girls

we need as many people as possible to sign this petition

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara is it am and mp i need to write to?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

write to all

the more the merrier lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Great ok will do.  I will use your letter and adjust it slightly to me if thats ok.
You said send it through the website how do i do that?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

put your postcode in and then it should bring up a list

click write to all AM's


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats good my mp to write to was in my local paper yesterday just gave birth ...so hoping she will understand!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the more we can get our voices heard the better


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

All done-letter sent awaiting reply!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow letter only been sent less than 2 hrs ago and my AM is coming to visit my home on Friday.  OMG


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done jule..thats a very quick reply


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule did you read through the guidelines?


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

what's wrong with funding at IVF wales


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nothing is wrong with the funding at IVF WALES its the whole of wales that has funding issues

Wales need to implement the nice guidelines that states 3 full ivf cycles should be funded by the nhs


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

oh right, yeah totally agree, i'll send a letter, also my uncle is a labour leader for Pontardawe, in Swansea, so i could ask him to mention it


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes brilliant, the more people who write the better.
I acnt believe i had such a quick response but hopefully can get my opinion accross.  Im also going to mention inconsistencies with GP funding for drugs.  Will let you all know how i get on.  
KAra-  NICE guidelines are massive to read but have got the idea so hopefully that will get me through my meeting. ALso got the summary which is easier to read.
Will keep you all posted.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

deffo the more we make our voices heard the better


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well gutted, i was all prepared for my meeting today with my AM and ive just ahd phone call to say that she is sick so its cancelled. Im now meeting with her on 20th Nov.  Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Had call from another am secretary's she is going to contact my Gp and find out why they are not fundong me when other GP's do fund the drugs.  Hopefully things are moving forward.  Lets hope the GP doesnt take me off their books for complaining!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great news jules


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining you. I have e mailed my MP a few daya ago - no reply yet.

I am on the Shropshire thread as i have had treatment in the RSH and the support group have offerred to help put pressure on the unit for welsh patients. Also one of the group has found out how to set up a governement petition ( i'm not great at IT) and is going to forward me the link - not sure if there is already one?

Kazzz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that link would be great and good news on your writin to your mp's


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh yes that would be brilliant we need a petition, more pressure again.
I heard again from one of the am and he is going to LHB with the two issues of funding from the GP and NICE guidelines regarding 3 full cycles.  His secretary was very sympatheric when i spoke to her yesterday and she will get back in contacta s soon as she has any news.  WIll keep you posted.
Has anyone else contacted their am/mp?


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Jule,

Which AM did you contact?  Was it the Am just around the corner from me?  If so, we have had dealings with her and she is nothing but useless and caused us some stress,  nothing to do with tx.  I'll pm you and tell you who she is.

Lisa.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

As you're in Bridgend, like me and you said it was a SHE ..... I'm guessing we have the same AM? 

I actually had a letter from her today if anyone is interested

Jule .. my AM stated that some GP's can and some GP's don't.  I have the lengthy letter if anyone wants to read but they suggested I tried for full tx.with my GP's help .. yeah at my age and already paid for 3 tx's I'm gonna stand a chance in getting it NOT!!!

Andi xxx


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Hiya

address to set up petition is www.number10.gov.uk then search petitions. I haven't set it up, as i'm useless with IT or my computer is on a go slow. If we can set it up and then post the address on as many threads as possible?


Been to my local GP and it is not their policy to fund drugs.  

K 
/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

k that is pretty rubbish about your gp

i will see what i can do with the link


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have set one up and will post a link once its all set


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just need approving


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/endhfeatax/?signed=d8c5e48.0a888e

this is one you should all sign
/links


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Andi i have a she aswell i will pm you the name to see if its the same one.  She didnt turn up for our appt on Thur as she had an appt at the WAG.  Wasnt very happy as i had reaarranged all my work, but hoping to rearrange.  Ive also had a man am take my case further and he has written to the LHB and Edwina Hart-i recieved a copy of his two letters yest, will keep you all posted.  In the letters he mentioned about NICE and about not all GP;s funding.
Im interested to see your letters, will you bring them when  we meet next week.  I will bring my letters as well.
Jule


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Petition all signed


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is the one ive made up on there?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh you mean the link i posted?

sorry im not with it yet


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes the link is that the one i should have signed, got Stu to sign aswell.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

woo hoo


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ive signed too and my mum   come on ladies only takes a minute!


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Fantastic Kara

Im all signed up and i will try and post the link on as many threads as possible

Kaxxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I have signed this link yesterday as well forgot to write it in here though   sorry xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

all signed sealed and delivered


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

dh and i have both signed up


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/endhfeatax/?signed=d8c5e48.0a888e

this is one you should all sign

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cna anyone sign the petition or is it only couples having tx. also do you have to live in wales to sign.

just thought i could email the link to some of my friends and family and get them to sign as well.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm signed.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone and everyone can and should sign


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Are there two petitions.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes kazz

i set another up


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

im now on both.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have got all my male mates to sign it too as they no how important funding is


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

We went to a support group this week and there is a meeting on the 18th December at the Welsh assembly - the senior embryologist from Shrewsbruy is attending  ( he's a gem ) from my understanding its to discuss funding if the single embryo transfer goes ahead I'm so angry for welsh patients - i will fight all the way on this one.

Kazzz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow thats good to know hun

they so need to change things for sure, let us know if you hear anymore and i will try and get info on it too, if we all work together we might have a chance


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Kara

Im so vague on the meet  -  is a meet on welsh health care trust to discuss funding of welsh patients fertily treatment in english hosp, with regard to single emryo trfr.

Kazzz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if you find out anything else hun please let us know


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm just  trying to contact all AM's who should be there on our behalf.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great i will also see if you ones i have been in ouch with will be there


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

From the info we had at our group meet on Thursday - the welsh funding wont change if theygo ahead with single embryo trsfrs.

Welsh assembly does not seem to be budging on this - i'm disgusted.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that is what i have been told, it took them years to bring in 1 cycle throughout wales

its madness


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Is there anyway we can find  out exactly what this meet is on 18th Dec ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i don't know

ive tried to google it and i will call them on monday and see if i can get any info

must go to bed now

night hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kazz what is the name of your embryologist? do you know where the meeting is taking place


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Kara

Only know meet is Cardiff - and Jason from Shrewsbury Hospital is attending.

Hopeless i am.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well had my meet with the am tonight.  She was very nice and is going to write to Edwina Hart again.  She did recommend that the more of us that can speak to our local am's the more we will get our voices heard.  SHe said she will keep me posted so will keep you all up to date.  
SHe also suggested a petition and said that petition's get things changed.  I told her that one has been started and she suggested that when it goes to WAG to be discussed that some of us turn up to get some media attention with it-thought it sounded good and she is going to keep a look out for it and let me know when it will be discussed.
Kara said it finishes in Feb so it will be after that.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

media attention is good

i think i will find out if i can get a paper copy of it, think wales could lead the way on this if they pull their finger out

jule lovely chatting today hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls i will soon be setting up a petition purely for wales

this could take some time as it has to go to the welsh assembly and its crimbo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thought i would update you all

as you know the petition is now out and about and there will soon be a e petition

i will post a link once its up and running and tell the world

good luck with the paper petitions


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you Kara, that is great  

Have made a start with some signitures x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi, i have just been reading your posts reg " funding for IVF"
I have typed something up to send to MP, can you read hrough se if this is ok?

Dear John Smith,
Hi. I am wirting in connection with " the funding for IVF within Wales". I am a 28 year old woman who has been trying to concieve for 5 and a half years with no sucess, i have now been told that i have to have surgery for them to REMOVE one of my fallopian tubes (No fault of my own) this were due to Pelvic infection i contracted from having cancerous cells removed years ago. 

My concern now is once i have the tube removed (with possibly having to have the other removed) leaves me with zero chance of ever concieving naturally. I am currently on the waiting list for IVF which will be funded/free. With the sucess rates the way they are at the moment if this does not work then i have to find a good few thousand pound to have the baby i have always longed for.

IS THIS FAIR?

I have always worked and am currently working about 60 odd hours per week, every week, i have always paid my taxes and feel that 1 free go at IVF is not enough. I strongly believe that myself and ALL the other women out there who derserve the children we crave for deserve IVF to be funded and be giving at least 3 chances for this to actually work. 
I do know that infertility is not an illness but is the most stressful thing any woman could ever go through.

I would much appreciate you taking my email into consideration for changing the law for funded IVF within Wales.


Yours sincerely,
Mrs. Leighsa Snooks


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats good wait for kara and she will tell you what to write bout the nice guidelines... we have signiture petitions im sure kara will post you one too


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

thx hun xxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

This is brilliant get it sent ASAP.  Myself and Kara have sorted out manual petitions and the online edition will be up and running very soon.  If you can get your am's on board as well that would be really good.  Kara's and my am's are in contact and we are also in conctact with the welsh assembly.  The more people who can get their am's support the better


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Jule, i were reading your posts on the other thread... I have now emailed this to my MP, whats the difference between MP & AM, shall i send the same email to my Local AM then too?

Once the petitions are up and runnig could you please email me one, id be very grateful.

Cheers hun
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Did you get the link from previous emails to email your local am's.  Am's are assembly members so they would take it to the WAG and then it gets taken from there.

If you PM me your personal email address i can send you a petition and you can print it up.  The closing date is sept and we need all petitions back before then as it needs to go with the online one as one petition.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah i got the link from previous email, just clicked the link and took me straight to the website and i emailed from there.

My personal Email address is:
[email protected]

Thanks hun, i will copy and paste the letter and send it to my AM now.

Fingers crossed
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I have now also sent this to my AM.

Will keep you posted if or when i hear something. 

xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Great that will be brill, ive just sent you the petition to your email


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thx hun ill check it now. xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey hun
Sorry to be a pain but could you please send it to my work email address it is:

[email protected]

My laptop only has Vista and uses word prossesor so will not open files from Word documents, its silly

Thx hun
xxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Well done Leighsa. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that a great letter

you could state the fact that the nice guideline 2004 state that each couple should recieved 3 funded treatments

sorry for the short post im in work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/FundingforFertility/?id=5216

fab link to help

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.assemblywales.org/gethome/e-petitions/epetition-list-of-signatories.htm?pet_id=316&prncl_ptnr=Kara%20Ellard&clsd_dt=30/09/2009

here is the link girls

we need as many people as possible to sign this petition

/links


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ive signed it kara , im the first lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

woo hoo

thats great hun , thank you and get as many people as possible too please

i have posted it everywhere including ********


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

I've signed it hun and will make sure I spread the word.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you helen


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have merged the 2 posts, in case you get confused


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

merged again


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i posted the petition on every wales board and it seems people are either too busy or can't be bothered to sign it. i really thought there was a sister hood with ivf but this has shocked me

no wonder wales lags behind if the patients can't be bothered to fight for the right to free treatment

my male friend in work has taken a petition in a hope he can collect names so fingers crossed and that is someone who has no fertility problems. im gona give it a week on so and do another thread


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

So out of order Kara. Only takes 2 minute to do and yet alot of those that can't be bothered to do it prob still expect the 3 goes to be implemented. It is up to all of us together to make changes


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.assemblywales.org/gethome/e-petitions/epetition-list-of-signatories.htm?pet_id=316&prncl_ptnr=Kara%20Ellard&clsd_dt=30/09/2009

here is the link girls

we need as many people as possible to sign this petition

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

wana make sure this is signed please all, unless you have sign a paper copy


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, I haven't signed the e-petition because you have given me a paper petition.  I'm sure by signing the both is only duplicating the names?  Please clarify.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i keep trying to join but then wont let me sign in on the link !! not sure it its AOL or their fault very frustrating but i am trying, this could be happening to a lot of girls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wana make sure this is signed please all, unless you have sign a paper copy

that is what is at the bottom of the last post hun, so no need to sign both

popsi thanks i will get this check on tuesday when they are back in work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.assemblywales.org/gethome/e-petitions/epetition-list-of-signatories.htm?pet_id=316&prncl_ptnr=Kara%20Ellard&clsd_dt=30/09/2009

here is the link girls

we need as many people as possible to sign this petition

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

wana make sure this is signed please all, unless you have sign a paper copy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shell was that you who did the link on my profile....thank you so much


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara is it possible for you to email me the paper copy of the petition i think i would be able to get more signatures that way as i feel some of my collegues will not be bothered to sign in and sign the online petition. thought that i could then post it back to you when i have got signatures.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

of course queenie, hope your feeling well

can you pm me your email address


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i need another copy to of the signiture one ..my neices were round my mums and i think they drew on it   because my mum cant find it   me and my mum have added the link to our ********


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've signed online but it wasn't that easy to register.  I kept getting thrown out as it wouldn't let me complete one of the boxes. I got around it eventually but worried it may be a problem for others wanting to sign.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it seems alot of people are having trouble, typical!!!

i have emailed the petition organiser and i am hoping to get this sorted

thanks girls


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Kara, just wanted to let you know that somebody signed this on the Gwent board today, so lets hope that the ball will start rolling


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara i was thinking would it be possible to put a paper petition in the waiting room of ivf wales. we could then get more signatures


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did ask and this is against nhs policy

i have posted in on the ivf wales board on the website and we are hoping for some media attention soon


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats a pity would have been great for more people who are going through the same and who don't use the message boards to get to sign the petition

what media attention kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am waiting for a media specialist you get back from annual leave and she will contact all of her contacts in the media, tv, radio and newspapers

this will get attention


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oow that sounds good kara i think it needs media interest now. could you get someone like lucy owen from the bbc welsh news to back the petition as she had ivf to conceive her child although i did read that she went to london cos the success rate in wales was low compared to a london clinic


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good thinking batman

i think once it gets out in the open, lots of people will back it (i hope for all our sakes)


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

heres a link to the western mail interview that lucy did after having ivf

http://theinfertileinformer.blogspot.com/2007/09/lucy-owen-on-pains-and-joys-of-ivf.html

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i remember seeing that

queenie i need your email address hunni, pm me


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well i've printed it and signed it.

how long do i have to get signatures?

can people sign petition if they live in england?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone in the whole wide world can sign the paper or the online petition

the petition is due to close the end of september hun so i will need it back by say mid sept. i will either come and pick it up or pay for recorded delivery


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

that great cheers kara, don't worry by september i am bound to come to a meet lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just to keep everyone updated, the petitions guy just called and they will checked the system for any gliches

if anyone has trouble signing please let me know


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Kara ~ I had a thought about the media coverage for this. My mate works for Real Radio in the ad writting.
If you would like me to have a word with him about it, give me a shout


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yes please that would be great hun

i think i n uk are doing a press release next week too woo hoo, things are gona get busy


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I got stopped while out shopping today by a reporter for Real Radio, my friend spoke for his news report but I had him to sign the petition


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Ooo he does get out and about for the radio too, but mainly the events etc 
If you ever get stopped by a small guy with a big huge gay persona  iykwim it is bound to be my mate 

I will have a word with him soon, have to soon anyway as he is getting married (well civil ceremony if you are being correct ) in July and I am coming down to Cardiff from Luton with the cake I am making for him


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you so much, this is so important


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well I have the name and address of this guy LOL


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

seems the lads i know have started to sign the online one woo hoo


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

WOW this is all good news


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

WE STILL NEED MORE PEOPLE TO SIGN THIS PLEASE

your signature really does count and it doesn't matter where you live please sign. i know this is just for wales but i did set up a uk petition last year so this really isn;t a selfish act just for wales

any support would be fab

http://www.assemblywales.org/gethome/e-petitions/epetition-list-of-signatories.htm?pet_id=316&prncl_ptnr=Kara%20Ellard&clsd_dt=30/09/2009


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

JUST PUT THE LINK ON ******** ASWELL SO HOPEFULLY WILL GET SOME FROM THERE (Sorry dont know why i had caps lock on)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great hunni

ive just posted on the wales boards again


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

DH has taken one to work as he comes across people in his job


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great stuff andi


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

how about putting one at  the clinic at whitchurch


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am in contact with them and should have a meeting next week i hope


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've had some feedback and it seems there are still some problems getting on the petition site.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes im in touch with them hun

seems such a shame as this should be easy to do


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Just so you know, my mate that works for the local cardiff radio station is going to be passing this to the news desks for you  
I will let you know if I hear anything, or is there a part of the petition page where they can email the originator 

PS He was sent the link to the petition to pass round the office too


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

That's great news Shell.

Kara, has the link been sorted now as I'm reluctant to keep on at people if there's still difficulty.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shell that is brilliant

i will pm you

andi 
i am on the case, i have heard nothing as yet, if your not happy giving out the link don't. there is nothing i can personally do about it and like you and many i too feel annoyed about it but it is something that is out of my control

the fight for funding was never going to be easy and i spend many an hour emailing and talking with people, somethings i can not fix...sorry

i believe the problem doesn't occur for everyone!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just been interviewed by the western mail and they are sending a photographer tomorrow and this should be out on monday!!!! omg


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Another outfit to think about


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know

ok tv tonight girls

there is a promo going out at lunch time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lucy called and it is the lead story atm girls 

im in a clip at lunch time


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ok im watching and waiting


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i am watching..... oohhhh


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

me too ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a reminder on 4 the 6.30 news... Didnt lucy have ivf


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yesh Lucy had ivf


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam you daughter looks fab on tv


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

orrr i think that was great you were both fab   i knew they would mess up her name lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done girls, it was great.

Why didn't the petition get a mention? Oops it did, I remember now


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

could of said where to sign it tho!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my interview with the western mail is out on monday girls lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats brill news kara 

well done


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule's is being interview next month for double impact


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

brilliant 

so what next after the western mail.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I watched too   DH thought I was   when I started watching Wales news instead of Anglia  

Fantastic job girls 

Would the BBC put a link to the petition  they normally have an update page on website regarding certain news items


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will check and im sure it will be online when they update

thanks for watching shell


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Kara I have emailed the woman the echo that covered my wedding and the birth of my babies. She is a community journalist and im sure she would love to be part of this, and help 

Hope u dont mind


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kelly the more the merrier hun

2 reporters have found me already through jackie brown at the health and fertility clinic


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

one of the lads tried to sign the petition and there still seems to be a problem so i have yet again emailed them.........can wales not even get this right!!!!!

i might make a point of getting back in touch with the reporter and mentioning this


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Bloody hell its ridiculous, ive seen a few people i know have signed but perhaps loads more hav been put off because of this!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona have to kick some **** soon


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, a huge well done to you for organising the interview on BBC.  It was headline news on the 10pm slot too!  Nice to see you all on the TV.  Great article and lets hope it makes a difference.

(Andi, saw you looking very slim!)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers laura

i never expected it to get on the news lol mad or what


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

some of my collegues saw the news report they said it was great so i gave 13 collegues a 2 page petition for them to fill in for me. so hopefully they will come back filled. also the county gardens came in to work so i asked them to sign and they said that they had seen it on the news.

so i really think this is gonna go big girls. !!!!

well kara and jule


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks queenie, think its gonna go really big, so excited


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes i do as well. yes i'm excited about it all as well. when the garedeners said they saw it and was so chuffed and said yes they are my friends.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie that is fab

my local paper have left a message on my answer phone, they must have got my number from the phone book so i will try calling tomorrow, doubt anyone will be there

more great news for the petition woo hoo


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

How is everyone doing with their petitions?

I gave my brother a petition yesterday and he took it to work today and within 2 hours he had 75 names, he had 100 when he finished.  People had seen the news and were happy to sign.  Some people also thought it was a sponsor form and tried to give him money    That would have been good


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow our bro did well, how does he see so many people?

my petition is going fairly well and i have a good few out and about that are also doing well. the number of sigs on the e petition has gone up in the last few days so maybe the problem is fixed

I have another 3 petition to give to people this week. I am hoping to get time soon to go door to door yet i might wait til the local paper gets published

i think between us all we are gona have a very successful petition

well done to you all


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi all

just to say well done, the amount of phone calls and texts i got Thursday was mad, i think that the wag site is really slow and not very well organised, a lot of people i know who i asked to sign the petition were struggling to get on and something should be done...but well done


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

totally agree something should be done about it and i will call them on Tuesday 

if you would like a paper petition i can email you one


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Hi all. I'm new to all this, including hospital visits etc. I should be having icsi in july. I have no idea of procedures yet and really want to help. I've signed2 petitions. 1 for wag and 1 for downing street. I want to write a letter to my ams etc especially as elections are coming up but not sure of all the facts. Does anyone have a template letter i can use and adapt?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome juls

i hope you feel at home here

this is a link with letter templetes and all you need to know and thanks for signing the petitions

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/FundingforFertility/?id=5222

/links


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome juls and best of luck for your treatment


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Just looked at the website. A good template that can be changed easily to suit. Thanks hope it will help!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im pleased you found it helpful 

look forward to chatting with you more


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome Juls, good luck with the treatment.

Wow Andi that is brilliant of your brother.  My friend has asked me for 5 petitions...cant believe she wants so many but reckons she can get them filled by handing them out to all her friends.  we are all doign so well this is amazing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/2009/05/04/campaigner-kara-ellard-calls-on-assembly-government-to-fund-free-ivf-treatment-91466-23533163/

wil be buying the paper later too

i have an interview with my local paper tomorrow woo hoo, bring it on

interviews with newspaper are much easier that tv lol

/links


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Glad they put the link on the bottom of that kara, well done again x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done Kara, fabulous piece in the paper, this is gonna be big and its great...


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done Kara, another positive step forward.  Good luck with your local rag tomorrow


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

real good interview   very proud of you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww thanks girls


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

That was a great interview. Well done hun.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done kara a great interview.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done Kara on your interview today with your local paper. Keep me a copy as i wont be able to get it here


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Hi all, 
just to let you know, i have sent letters to all the ams in the area and have already had replies from 3. They want consent forms filled in so that they can look into it. Probably bog standard emails sent out but something at least. Anything else i can do to help let me know.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah I would like to see it too Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have had a little news about the online petition and they are hoping it will get fixed asap. 

wag will hate me soon lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well Kara if they set it up properly in the 1st place you wouldnt have to keep onto them so i wouldnt worry.  they have been useless!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i agree jule

I had a delivery man sign the petition earlier and he said he saw the news and didn't realise it was so unfair


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

SIL rang tonight, she has filled one petition and is calling around at the weekend for another one.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that is great andi


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes I can't believe how much people are getting behind this and helping out.  I have another completed by my brother and DH has almost completed one also.  I gave one to a woman at work today who said her daughter would take one to work as she works for a large organisation.  I dropped one off at my local garage last week.  My Mam took one to her bingo session, and I will take mine along to WW Friday night.  

Keep at it girls!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the support is amazing and i am over the moon about the way this is going and we still have months to go woo hoo

i have petitions all over the place and have to now write a list


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I made a list today Kara, as I have 8 out and about


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

seems the online petition might be fixed, not that anyone has been in touch but there is more sigs on 

woo hoo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i got another 10 sigs today, everyone in the petrol station were fab and fully support this, they all saw the tv and said a lady from clunderwen was on there, i said ' thats me' lol

i asked a lady in a shop i brought a top in and she replied ' i don't want kids but will sign' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! why tell me that!!!!!!!!!

everyone in a cafe signed too

woo hoo


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

hello all. Any chance of a paper petition? How do i go about getting one?
Juls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya Juls,

If you pm me your email address i can email you the file and you can print it out and start getting sigs

thank you


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

While i was in clinic today i managed to get another 17 people to sign the petition.  I asked everyone in the waiting room.  Thats my first one that i have fully completed myself...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule well done hunni

i have 3 of my own on the go for some reason lol....yep ive lost the plot

i will ask everyone when im in the waiting room at baseline


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes do its amazing how many you will get to see.  Ill keep asking everytime i go in now.  I couldnt belive how many people came thru there..


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im off to acu tomorrow but they already have a copy and are now handing them out too   woo hoo

WAG are gona have to take notice


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh yes big time, or they will be sorry... 

Good luck for the acu tomorrow, let me know how you get on


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just been for a walk with rex and bumped into my neighbour and talked about the petition and i am the talk of the villiage as no one knows who i am lol roger thought it was me lol

he is going to the local shop tomorrow to sign as i didn't have mine with me

its fab woo hoo, time to go round houses soon


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Anything I can do to help? I'm in Merthyr and work in Aberdare.. you got anyone covering these areas?

Laura


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura

if you could collect signatures that would be great, if you pm me your email address i will send you a file that you can print out then all you do is send it back to me

thanks hun, everyone helping is great


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Kara.. you have a PM, babe 

I'm glad to help. I saw your report on the BBC.. sorry, I'm not sure who else from here was on there, but you all did so well. Must admit, it made me choke on a few tears, but that's a good thing!  

Laura Xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello laura   we meet up quite often hun , You are most welcome to our meets


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Kara - hope you don't mind but have pm you for a copy of the petition. Do signaturees have to be over 18 - I am a school teacher, could get 100's of signatures as handwriting practice -he he he!!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Liz if you want kara not on line i have the petition so i can email it to you if you want


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Jule - that would be great. Will pm you now.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

petitons sent girls and thanks alot

i think they do need to be 18 which is a shame lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just recieved a lovely email from someone who read the western telegraph today and guess what the online petition can't be signed

i know they don't wana introduce the NICE guideline but this is taking the ****

im gona call them now and speak to some direct as this is a joke and im not taking it


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Kara, that is really not on


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara... that petition is a nuinsance !!! what is it with them   
love to you all.. sorry not around much, bit mental my end trying to arrange hospital stay for next tuesday xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you are ok Popsi.

Did you manage to call them Kara.

I got 10 signitures in my hairdressers today.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i sent them an email and fingers crossed it will be fixed

they have a week!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the online petition is now over 100

woo hoo


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well karas made it into my local paper today too about the petition   it didnt say how to sign it tho


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Just thought i'd let you know. I got a letter from Nerys Evans AM yesterday with an updated letter from Edwina Hart. I thought it would be the same as the others i'd had since writing to all the ams, but this one was different. 
Saying she was "aware of the growing interest from assembly ministers and that budgets for 2009-10 has been set but that they are now planning for 2010-11 and will look carefully at the cost of increasing thenumber of cycles of ivf treatment."
So good progress there i think... still need to keep the pressure up!

But then she went on to say that "Any decisions made in this regard will need to be taken in light of other priorities especially those that enhance our efforts to drive down waiting times and improve services that treat life threatening conditions - cancer and cardiac services"

This i took real offence to- is she trying to make me feel guilty for wanting treatment as i will be taking valuable resources from others more in need. She chose to use those examples. It could be said that the nhs coud use money that is at present used to treat people who choose to abuse their own bodes. A lot of money in the nhs is wasted. Any advice for a reply? I can't seem to put into words what i mean.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

juls thats good, ive met nerys and she is lovely

it sounds like they are trying to justify not implentmenting the guidelines and like always they use heart disease and cancer. if you want to reply you could just state that scotland and many parts of england manager to budget for it!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/5237393/Infertile-couples-to-be-guaranteed-three-IVF-cycles-in-East-of-England.html

I suppose you can quote some of the above, cause we will get 3 goes in the east of england. It does give some examples why it should be changed to 3 cycles for everyone. I can't find the offical sheet from the PCT, but it has pretty much been quoted word for word 

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

had a great success at drifting my male friend took the petition around and got 73 sigs yay yay and i got some more today at clinic, just 1 lady didn't want to sign


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i can't understand that someone who is having tx would not sign the petition. very strange.


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree, that is very strange.  We are all at the clinic for the same purpose.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I cant belive that someone in clinic would refuse. like the girls say we are all there for a reason and even if it doesnt help us surely its good to push forward so others can benefit.  When i went to clinic luckily noone refused and i ahd 17 signatures.  We are all doing a great job.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a couple that were waiting had already signed online which is fab

i will get more sigs next week too


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

did any one see this morning on itv. jason durr (from heartbeat) was on with his wife who is expecting twins from egg donation.

http://www.itv.com/Lifestyle/ThisMorning/Health/JasonDurrandKateCharman/default.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1186931/How-Heartbeat-star-Jason-Durr-partner-met-egg-donor-twins-LA-Starbucks-car-park.html

kara and jules i think you should be on there about the petition.

/links


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi Kara,

Just saw your interview with BBC Wales, I thought you were inspiring , a few AMs and MPs have got back to me and one has asked for a list of media coverage which I have sent today (including a link to your interview) and I'm waiting for a reply , will write here again if and when I hear something else.

I have also signed the Assembly petition and the one at http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/endhfeatax/

Good Luck,

Ffydd  x


/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fydd great to see you are in touch with your mp's and am's

keep us posted


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

been selling today at a car boot sale. ( didn't sell much ) any way i took petition around the sellers and all but 2 women signed. they said no as they are midwives and that the goverment should put more money into their area as they are short staffed ( they also mentioned week in week out).

a couple of women said that they have had ivf and one women asked if i was the girl off the tv being interviewed about it. when i said no it was my friends she said that i look like you. don't no if she ment kara or jule. another lady said that she had seen the tv interview as well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done hun and a massive thank you to the understanding midwives!!!!

i agree that the money needs to go into their services after all we are all hoping to get there but crikey you would think they would be a little more understanding of our plight....

queenie hun you have done good on the petition front not the selling lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

why don't they get their own petition instead of snubbing ours, that isn't gonna get them more funding, fight for your piece of the pie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

response to a previous petition i set up for the whole of the uk......no mention of wales!!!!!!thanks gordon brown

Thursday 4 June 2009 
FUNDINGIVF - epetition response
We received a petition asking:

“We the undersigned petition the Prime Minister to bring in the NICE guideline which states 3 cycles of IVF.”

Details of Petition:

“At the present time there is a postcode lottery throughout the UK regarding NHS funding for IVF. The NICE guideline 2004 states that couple should have 3 cycles of IVF to get the best success, it is now 4 years later and the majority of the UK is not bring in these guidelines that many couples need. Eastern England will from April be funding 3 cycles of IVF if you meet the criteria . Lets stop this postcode lottery!.”

· Read the petition
· Petitions homepage

Read the Government’s response
The National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE) fertility guideline was published in February 2004.  When NICE recommended the provision of up to three cycles of IVF for eligible patients, both NICE and Ministers recognised that this could not be implemented immediately.  However, Ministers do expect the NHS to make steady progress towards the implementation of the guideline. 

To help the NHS in England to move forward to more equitable provision, we have a programme of work underway to improve the way IVF services are provided.  The Department of Health is funding the leading fertility patient support organisation, Infertility Network UK, to work with the NHS to identify and share best practice in the provision of IVF.  It is important that Primary Care Trusts (PCTs) take account of the opinions of patients when assessing the need for fertility services.  

Infertility Network UK is also developing social access criteria to help PCTs develop a standardised approach across the country for deciding which couples are provided with NHS treatment.  The criteria are currently being discussed with the expert group on commissioning NHS infertility provision, which we established last year, and which is working on a commissioning guide for fertility services.
    
The Department of Health monitors IVF provision across England, and is currently seeking up-to-date information on provision in all PCTs.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh I know Kara, I got that email and my first thoughts were. where the blinkin eck any mention of Wales? Although it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe they could pay for our tx with their expenses lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

They could certainly afford to pay for us all out of that!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah and stop watching porn they could get free porn in the mens room at clinic lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

they'd have a jolly good time with a box file full of porn!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Lmao watching porn at the clinic... that ticked me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.assemblywales.org/gethome/e-petitions/epetition-list-of-signatories.htm?pet_id=321&prncl_ptnr=Sands&clsd_dt=17/06/2009

i have signed this worth while petition

/links


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Excellent, thanks Kara, all signed


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Have signed the petion, and have also sent the link to all my female friends in my email box, and asked them to forward it on to others as well.  So that should get us a few more.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I Managed to get another 2 signatures in clinic today but noone else there to ask!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire thank you

jule bless ya hunni, i was in such a state the other day i couldn't speak to anyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i nipped to my local shop earlier and an AM had left a contact cards and wants to help promote the petition


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the nice guidelines were mentioned on the newss tonight

they said there are calls to increase the number of cycles woo hoo

at this rate it will be time to hand it in and we will need to make banners lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just seen the news where they mentioned the guidelines. pity they could not mention the petition and where to sign it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

now queenie that would have been really handy


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi 

Kara when do you need the signed petitions back?

Kazzz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya kazz how are you?

the petition closes on the 30th september so mid sept at the latest or you can send back any completed ones now if you want


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/8101666.stm

Wales are not playing a different game and saying AT LEAST WALES DOES NOT HAVE A POSTCODE LOTTERY

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

does this include iui as living in monmouthshire health board i'm only entitled to 2 free goes where as cardiff health board pay for 3 i don't no if other areas are different.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not 100% sure on iui sorry hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just thought i would undate 

i have spoken with another AM today who fully supports our campaign and there is a debate in the Welsh Assembly on wednesday and i will have a copy of it so will post it here

i have a good feeling we are really helping to change things


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

You are a star Kara, it is looking more positive all the time x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh yes i forgot to Say Madeleine from the western mail contacted me today she wants me to do my interview and will ring again next Mon and hopefully we will meet next weeek so ill keep you posted.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

she is lovely jule, you will like her


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

great news girls well done


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

does anyone want their voice to be heard in the welsh assembly tomorrow

im looking for quotes that will be read out to the minister

sorting mine now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

here is my quote

Myself and my husband have been trying to concieve for almost 12 years and we are still searching for the dream of a family. We have been through many tests and operations and very long waiting lists, in this time my fertility would have decrease. we have had many cycles of IVF only 1 full cycle was funded via the NHS, this has left us in a situation where we had to remortgage our home twice and go without things that many people don't even consider a luxury. It has been a hard and very emotional with 2 miscarriages along the way. If we recieved more funding that would relieve some of the hardship of the whole journey. Surely having a child is a basic human right, i have had both fallopian tubes remove due to a medical condition and IVF is our only ever option. More funding is much needed.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Well done Jule, by the way had a mission with your bubbles 3 lucky 7's seen you wanted more!

That is great Kara x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats a tricky one, Kara - trying to say what you feel without it turning into one big rant......  

"We have been trying to conceive since 2003. We have no prospect of conceiving naturally due to a combination of male and female factors which went undiagnosed for many years. Having already self-funded one cycle of ICSI we are currently in the midst of our only NHS ICSI cycle. If this treatment is unsuccessful then we will have a very difficult and expensive journey ahead in order to fulfil our desire to have a family. It is impossible to put into words the physical and emotional struggle of infertility. The financial strain the current limited funding puts on couples only adds to that burden."


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun i have past in on


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Hey Kara here is a quote taken from my letter to Am's. Hope it is helpful. Come on welsh assembly...play ball!!!    

"Having attempted unsuccessfully to become pregnant naturally for 4 years I consulted with my GP,  He saw me twice before my husband was diagnosed with a very low sperm count and very poor sperm motility following an operation as a young boy. I believe the issue is therefore a medical issue. We have tried a variety of methods to improve this situation but to no effect including myself  Iosing 3 stone in weight. We have now been told that ICSI is the only real option open to us. I am currently on the waiting list for my first and only NHS treatment which is due to start in July.  However at my age, 36,  there is only about a 20% chance of success. 

Despite the fact that I have not become pregnant, I was then informed that I am only eligible for one NHS-funded fertility treatment. As you may be aware, this is contrary to the NICE guideline on the provision of fertility care in the UK, which clearly states that an optimal treatment with IVF/ICSI is three full cycles.

I have always tried my best in all areas of my life, going to university, working as a teacher looking after and educating the next generation, paying my taxes, putting off having children until financially ready and feel that 1 free go at IVF is not enough. We have worked hard so that we would be able to provide a safe and secure home for a child and can’t believe that we may have to spend a further 10 thousand pounds, that other women in other parts of the country do not have to pay.  Our chances of conceiving would be greatly increased. I strongly believe that myself and ALL the other women out there who derserve the children we crave for deserve IVF to be funded and be given at least 3 chances for this to actually work. 
I do know that infertility is not an illness but is the most stressful thing any woman/family could ever go through and the treatment is getting increasingly more successful.."

Julsx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks juls


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Any news about the debate today kara?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no news yet i believe it takes a few days to get a transcript so once i have it i will post it here

hope your well juls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/health-news/2009/07/06/wales-needs-to-change-policy-on-ivf-treatment-cycles-91466-24080796/

/links


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi everyone, well i have just done my interview with the western mail and we are having our pictures taken on Thur me and DH.  I will then be told when it goes in the paper the reporter said it would be within the next few weeks.  Hopefully ive told her enough and given her all the information to help us fight to get more funding.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done Jule! 
Let us know when it goes to print


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

That's great Jule. Let us know when so we can go out and buy it.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes will do, i know i babbled a bit but hopefully she got from me what she wanted, i was trying to get the point accross that its not self inficted and we all have medical problems that need treating.  Any other condition gets tx and why dont we?  I also said that we only want whats recommended and are not asking for tx until we get our positives which could be a long way down the road we only want the 3 cycles so hopefully all this will help.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done jule im sure you came across well


----------



## ButterCup Li (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Girls,
I am going to my second visit in IVF Wales clinic on 4th August.
I will fond out all my test results.
Can you tell me what else should I expect from my second visit in clinic?


----------



## summer99 (May 5, 2009)

They will probably give you a start date and all the necessary bits to start like the drugs to switch off your hormones and the needles etc. I have just finished my 1st cycle there. Everyone so lovely there. I had 11 eggs. 10 fertilised and i got 3 blastocysts sadly had a BFN ;ast sunday. Got 2 blasts vitrified now.

Well done to those campaigning for more ivf in wales! How do i sign the petition, is it too late! I am already worried about if i need a further cycle. So far I can only have the next frozen transfer on NHS and then the next one I ave to fund.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done jule on your interview. 

well i was well chuffed today. a work colleague i gave the petition to had photocopyed it and a neighbour had asked to take one, any way when she went home for lunch there through the door was the petition with over 140 signature. someone had even typed a piece about how women in wales only get one go and that please sign. my collegue doesn't have a clue who the man was who typed the letter to go with the petition.


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Just wanted to say how great everyone is doing - we so deserve more in Wales and we will get in with all this hard work.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done queenie and well done mystery man


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie that is fab

girls keep up the good work, we will change things for people in wales


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done Quennie.

We had our photographs taken last week, so will kep you posted when it will be in paper.  would have thought it would be next week or so cause we couldnt delay having the pictures we had to have them that day.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.assemblywales.org/bus-home/bus-chamber/bus-chamber-third-assembly-rop.htm?act=dis&id=135840&ds=7/2009#dadlceids

the debate, its a long read


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

wow thanks Kara, exellent. That was indeed a long read. Nice to see a passionate debate with votes in favour. Good to see you mentioned too x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

there is an event being held at the welsh assembly on the 30th september at 6pm til 8pm also the petition will be handed in that day

can anyone who wants to attend keep that date free and pop your name down here please

details are not confirmed but will update you as soon as things are arranged


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara as you know i will be there.

Contacted Western Mail today and our story should be in next Monday, so everyone keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks an interesting read - thanks for the link Kara. 

Well done Jule - looking forward to seeing your article next week 
x


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

What a read!! 

I'm being thick but can anyone explain exactly what the voting was for at the end. 
One was for the motion ( what exactly was the motion)  and the other for amendement 1 to the motion (what was the amendment)- i'm still confused. I'm just interested as i noticed one particuliar person voted against one part and for the other - this person i have written to and he said he would help - i' m just checking he meant it.

Kazzz


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Just an update i have arranged a marketing stall for me and Kara to push the petition in concourse in UHW.  Its 25th Aug (Tue).  If anyone wants to help your more than welcome.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great organising jule

we make a mean team lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Bit of update doesnt look like my article will be in the paper on Monday.  I was told its likely to be 3rd August now so will keep you all posted.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jule & Kara, I think you're both so fab for doing all of this.  Just so hope 3 NHS cycles happens eventually!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes i hope so too, i know it wont help us especially now we have other problems but i really feel these guidelines should be implemented, otherwise whats the point in them even being published!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats brill jule ...what will it be like a stand in the foyer?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Kara and Jule, you are doing so amazingly


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes in the foyer with a table and board where we can put pictures etc up.  AT least we will see everyone coming into the hospital so should hopefully get a few signatures.


----------



## Collea (May 28, 2009)

Doing well with the petition getting a good response..Pages filling up


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sounds a great idea


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Bitn of an update.  We weremt in the paper today as the reporter had suspected swine flu and has been off sick so someone else had to do the paper.  She said it would be next Mon in the western mail


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

update

tomorrow at 845 listen to bbc radio wales, i just recieved a call asking if i can be interview which of course i said yes but said i can't drive to cardiff due to et so they are doing in locally. Lyndon is also being interviewed

its live so watch me waffle


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, that's brilliant Kara.  I will def listen.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Bummer ill miss it - my scan is 8.30 - good luck hun. You'll be fab x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg taffy good luck....that went quick

don't worry your'll only miss he waffling lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Will look out for it next week Jule x

That is brill Kara, good luck x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck for your interview tomorrow kara


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im sure you will do fine kara ...good luck


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, I'm listening now. You sound great, very clear!  Well done.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara you were brilliant on the radio well done.

here is the link for the programme if you click on this and then click to listen then scroll across till the time says 2.39 that is the start of the programme.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00lyccw

also they have just been talking about ivf in england on the tv on the bbc news channel. apparently they said that most viewers that had texted/emailed in had been against ivf on the nhs.

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks

i found it quite tricky in certain parts as it was live!!! scary

some people just have no idea on infertility


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well you did fantastic, it must have been very scarey doing live. Years back I did a live interview on Heno, and it isn't easy, but you were fab


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Kara you did really well. Good on ya hun!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers girls


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Well done Kara, you done extremely well with that.

I don't know if anyone saw this story but when the Welsh Assembly say that they have funding issues why are they doing this.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/8151255.stm I was so mad when I read this as these people will never pay into the system! I won't say any more as I will just get too wound up.

Best of luck with the table at the hospital.

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you josie 

the whole system is madness


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i posted a comment and so far is hasn't been posted. I would love to educate some of these small minded people. i think we are all aware that there are people out there that disagree with the nhs funding ivf, there are people out there that disagee with ivf full stop. you know the old 'it gods will' rubbish that they say

i really hope and pray that we can change things in wales 

remember 30th september 6pm til 8pm

i will need you name if your coming, its close of petition and we will be having an event/talk that evening


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

there has been alot of television today about funding in england my mum said that they were talking about it on gmtv today then again on the bbc news, and your interview on the radio.

i just hope that wales will implement the guidelines, it would be something if they would at least move it to 2 free goes its better than 1. 

the meeting on 30th is it being filmed. did lucy owen say she would come and film.

is the 25th still the day for the petition at the hospital


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am really hoping media will be there but as yet i have no confirmation

yeah the 25th august is petition stall at UHW


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm still available for 25th.

will see about 30th depends if media is there.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done kara i think you sounded great you did real well


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, you were very good, very clear. Lyndon was good too!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks girls, its your support that makes things like this easier

lyndon was fab, he is so dedicated


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

All being well I should be there on 30th September. Kara - could you email me a copy of the petition, please?

What time will you be at UHW on 25th? I may be able to join you for an hour or so - if work calms down a bit, but will let you know nearer the time.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy pm you email hun

we are in concourse from 830 til 530 i think so all day, would we lovely to see you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive been reading the bbc website comment and omg they get worst one guy posted he was down that we needed to update his kitchen and could he get that on the NHS! fancy comparing infertility to that!!!!what a pleb

luke said the other day it makes him sick that young kids go and have babies and the state keep them...now luke is a man of very few words so this was quite a statement


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I sat and read them and got fairly upset by a lot of the comments, people really don't have a clue. I'd imagine all of the negative comments were from people who either already have kids, have no urge to have them or are too young to understand. I am also sick of hearing the 'you could always adopt' phrase, as if it is that easy.
There is also someone saying could they have a ferarri on nhs!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

idiots thats what they are. What about the people who have heart surgery which is very expensive and continue to smoke! i have been in hospital and watched a women with throat cancer go outside for a ciggie. 

it does make me mad


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh I am feel a proper rant coming on so I will shut up lol I did find the 'its what nature intended' and 'natural selection' comments the most hurtful.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you rant away hun

natural selection my ****


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh no, awful comments!  Kara, I think Luke's comment is really good.  It's so true, look at how many kids are taken into care as their 'no-good' parents can't look after them properly.  That money is social services not NHS so perhaps people don't often compare across the two but very good point. 

If we are not successful in having children it could cost the NHS a fortune in psychiatrists and counsellors getting us back on track.  I know I'll probably go off the rails if/when I get to the end of the road.  I will have to make full use of the NHS to get them back   

Rant over!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done Kara, fabulous interview.  I couldnt work for ages after that because i was just thinking, and then there was the debate on 5 live which was really annoying me!!!!

My article is in the western mail this monday,  The reporter said that it was delayed as she has been off with swine flu.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will have to get a paper for sure 

look forward to reading it


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

excellent Jule, will be sure to get one


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, well done Jule. I'll be reading it for sure.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

some people are small minded idiots.. we must not let them upset us xxx  

jule.. i will be getting the paper well done x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, just hope now ive told you all thats its definatley in there this week, but she assured me it would be...bit nervous to find out what they have written...


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done jules will look out for the paper.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

My mum brought over the petitions she had and know so far i ahve 550 signatures and still loads of petitions out so looking good.  Im gonna start collecting them soon so i can start counting them


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow Jule - thats fantastic - well done


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done jule. i haven't counted mine yet have a few more to come in.  on the 25th at uhw can i bring the petitions that are not full so that they can be completed.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great hunni, between just us we have well over 1000. will start collecting mine back too and girls if you have them myself ot jule will need tham back soon


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Queenie yes thast fine bring them with you, ive got one thats only got 11 signatjures on so ill bring that one too and loads of blank ones


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers i have a few that are not full. anyway you got me thinking how many i have so counted and i have 593. i have some more to come back.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done queenie, what a fab job you are all doing

i would love you all to be there on the 30th September....don't think tv cameras are gona make it but the paper night and you can hide lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Brill Queenie we are gonna have loads of signatures, we are doing so well.  Its surprising it soon mounts up


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wow you have all done so well getting so many puts me to shame i dont have many


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/health-news/2009/08/10/couple-campaigning-for-three-free-ivf-cycles-on-the-nhs-91466-24357193/

our very our jule

well done hunni, fab interview. you should be very proud

/links


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done jules a brill interview. good to see they have put the link to the petition at the bottom.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

very well done Jule, fantastic x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats real good at last theres a link to petition !


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Jule, great interview and photo.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my god please dont mention the photo is horrendous, we both look awful.  It was blowing and we both look massive, we have lost weight since then lol.  Good piece though although the grammar wasnt that good....At least its pushing the case


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think the pic is lovely hun, liking the serious faces

show luke and my mil and will show others too


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jule, the photo was fab.  You both look great!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh thank you for the compliments im glad you see it as being ok, we were both mortified.  Thing was we were laughing in between so we were really trying hard to look serious, my hair is a mess and the photographer didnt even say.  SHe took about 40 pictures, god help what the rest were like if that is the best!!!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

haven't see the picture is it only in the paper not online.


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Great interview Jule.

Kazzz


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes picture only in the paper, your not missing much


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

dh is getting me a paper on his way home,


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

any welsh speakers that are willing to talk about ivf/ivf funding for S4C please get in touch


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

sorry Kara - My welsh is not good enough for being interviewed on welsh Tv. Wish i could help xx

Jules- Excellent interview- you look so pretty. well done you got the points across well. And good link to the petition at then end.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats a shame juls, never mind


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I can't speak welsh sorry.  Well, I can say happy christmas and count to 10 but guess that's not good enough,lol.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Nor me sorry can just about manage a few words that i remmebr from school!!!


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

My welsh is limited too 

kazzz


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Had another petition back.  586 signatures so far


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done hunni

i really need to start chasing up some of mine


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara is lucy owen coming to the petition hand over on 30th sept.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am hoping so


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats good if she does


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

she is so lovely, my mil couldnt believe it when i said who had been on the phone


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol i bet she was as pleased as we are for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww she was,


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Fabulous day, we got about 200-250 signatures. It went really well and we met loads of really nice people who had been through IVF or were going through it now.
LOvely to see everyone and great to catch up with you all for food after.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done where you uploading the pics too


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just want to agree with jule it was a fab day with you all today and it was really lovely to meet so many people who have been through ivf and are going through it.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

TOmorrow ill send them to Kara and she can upload them and you can all see them.  I took pictures of the board and the table etc and then one of us at the meet later.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh really well done everybody


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

fab fab fab !! xxxx you girlies deserve an MBE !!! not these silly people that get them


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh Popsi that would be lovely cant see myself ever getting one of those though 

It was amazing how many people came up and said they had already signed one women had signed the petition in my DH shop it was great


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL.. maybe best not to anyway, i have been to some meets and the behaviour would shock the queen i am sure     ... but in my mind your heros


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done girls. You have done something really amazing today!  Hope you enjoyed the meet too.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well girls

give yourselves a big pat on the back for a fab day. you did us proud

we had such a laugh too

thanks girls, we are fighting for something so very important

was a little concerned over the offer from the old man!!!!!!!(edited as this was worded very wrong!!!)


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh really well done   Oh dear I shall use my imagination on the old man!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes Pix do he was a very rude old man!!!!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I seem to be having problems with these picyures.  They are on my pc but i cant get them to attach to an email for you Kara, ill keep trying


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

weird

can you upload to **? is so do that and i will see if i can steal them lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

naughty old man!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Its working Kara have a look at ********


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pics


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done Kara it took me forever and you 5 mins!!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh fab photo's girls, well done everybody you did so well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shame we didnt get any when amanda, sam and taffy were there

we should take more pics girls lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

fab pics girls.. i know amanda, miriam, kara, julie.. but not the rest of your girls (and guy!) xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Did any of the clinic staff see you?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes all clinic staff came down.  Popsi the guy is my dh he came to see us


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah there all did which was fab

it was lovely to see them, i had lots of hugs too which is always nice


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw that is lovely Kara, they be so excited for you


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

well done girle, the stand looks fab. I really appreciate all you are doing, sorry i couldn't be there to help!!!!!! 
Would love to meet up with u guys one day.

julsxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks for the photo's jules and kara. i think we don't look too frightening do we.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

queenie and taffy are also  in the pics popsi


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I thought we looked great Queenie.  Ive had another 2 petitions back today got another 250 signatures.  Still go another 8 petitions to come back to me


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats brilliant jules the petition is doing so well. the welsh assembly are gonna have to consider our argument


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes lets hope so.  Are you coming on the 30th?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

at the moment yes, looking forward to it


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Gr8 me too are you bringing DH mine is coming


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

no dh is working


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im bringing luke and protential my parents and mil are coming

we are gona have to start making a list

we need 37 people 

i will start a list in the next few days and hoping to confirm all details once the AM are back for (having fun ) recess lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Brilliant photos girls, you all look fab.

What's happening on the 30th?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

on the 30th at 6pm-8pm ( i think times are right) at the welsh assembly the petition is being handed in. janet evans, lyndon (ithink), kara and someone from infertility network are giving talks

every one is welcome to attend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah pretty much what queenie said with a few more speakers

once details are solid and confirmed i will put a proper post up. hoping in the next 10 days


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, so not 30th August as that's a Sunday. But 30th Sept?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes the 30th september.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah 30th sept 6pm til 8pm

hoping to get some sponser for refreshments


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Just had a quick count Queenie and our petition day in UHW has total of 863 and mine so far ive got 799, Kara also said she has 1000 so we are doing really well without all the other petitions that are out there that we havent had back


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow that is amazing

cant wait for the final count


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

that's brill jule. can't wait to hear the final number


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow that is absolutely fantastic - well done everyone x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great job girls!


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Kara

Could you pm me your adress, so i can forward my signed petitions please.

I've no where near as many as your guys.

Kazzz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kazz pm being sent now and hey well done hunni , every sig counts


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I cant remember who i sent petitions too so any girls that have petitions and are ready to send them back let me or Kara know and we can pm you our home addresses.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i have just put my last petition in an envelope to send to you kara, so i counted up how many i have got altogether.

first lot of petitions given in 648 signatures
this one i'm sending 18 signatures

a total of 666 signatures. do you think that is a bad omen.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah 666 is a good omen like 13 was for me lol

i havent had a recent count of petitions but myself and jule are having a count on wednesday at the meet

its great that you have all worked so hard for this and i really hope that we can change things


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I need to sort sending a petition back, also interested in attending 30th with DP if that is ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix i will pm you my address hun

i am waiting of bethan jenkins to confirm details for thr 30th, atm she is being rubbish at getting back to me and at this rate we might postpone which takes the pee!!!!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh no, out of order. Thanks for your address. There still some sigs that I can get from people that haven't seen yet so will hold off for few more days and have one last push.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no prob pix hun


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Kara - congratulations just saw your profile. Signed petitions in post yesterday, sorry there so late.

Kazzz


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Just counted the number of signatures i have so far.  Ive collected 935 so far so the total with UHW and Queenie so far is 1819, this is brill. Well done everyone.  Ive got 7 more petitions to colect on weekend, so will have final count tue evening for you all.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kaz thanks hun, they will be with me in time

i am waiting on a few i think

jule thats a great number woo hoo, we are gona kick butt

if anyone reading this wants to join us handing in the petition please pm me asap as we are handing it in on wednesday 30th september, meeting at noon is cardiff.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jule that is brill well done everyone.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Had another 74 signatures back today so new total of 1893, still 5 more petitions to collect will keep you all posted


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

A huge well done everyone. I put petitions in the post to you Kara. Not as many sigs as some of you have got but think it was 166 to add to the total


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara and everyone,
Good luck for tomorrow!  I'll be looking out for you on the news.  I really hope all goes well and I'm so sorry I can't be there to support this great cause.  We all deserve fair treatment and 3 cycles on the NHS!

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura your crazy its wednesday lol, thank hun

girls who are meeting, i have spoken with jule and we might stay down the bay to eat and meet you all at the welsh assembly so if your coming at different times we will need to be on phone or texting ok?

all details will be confirmed tomorrow night so make sure you check please

i am waiting for news from the BBC and times i need to meet them at clinic this is why things are up in the air a little


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

oops, well hope Wednesday goes well!  Sorry think my head is scrambled at the moment and I'm not even pregnant to have an excuse.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you had me then laura ..i was thinking TOMORROW     kara i will be there will txt you when im leaving to see where to come ..who else is coming?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

not sure if i will be around much tonight as I am meeting up with some people from our adoption course.. so wanted to pop in and wish you all the very best of luck for tomorrow, look forward to seeing you all on the news.. well done girls you have done a great job ! xxxxx. Just sorry i could not have been involved, but with all the time needed for adoption and privacy surrounding it, it was not possible at this time xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

1. kara (petition at noon)
2. Queenie
3. Taffy
4. jule (petition at noon)
5. miriam
6. ravan (petition at noon)
7. Claire1

is this list still right?

claire do you want my mobile number if your still coming? pm me

im kinda nervous now and been waking through the night, i might get calls from papers today too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ladies

BBC, ITV and S4C will be there tomorrow

if anyone who this could well benefit can come please please do....this is so very very important


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I now have 2072 signatures 2 more petitions due back to me hopefully by tomorrow.  Ill post final count either tom morning or when i get back from WAG.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

wow how brill that bbc , itv and s4c will be there so gutted that i can't make it to the petition hand over, thats the problem with working in a school you can't take time off. 

i will be at the meet after school about 4.30/4.45 depends on the traffic. can't wait to meet up with you all.

ALL THE VERY BEST TO EVERYONE WHO IS AT THE PETITION HAND OVER


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Good luck everyone - you have all done a fab job.

Kazzz


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara

Yes I'm still planning on coming in the afternoon, will see what time I wake tomorrow, it depends if I get many call outs tonight with work.  Will pm you in a bit, with my no.

Good luck for the handover


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara do you know when it will be on the tv, if it is on tomorrow i will set my sky +


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

counting mine now

jule you have done brill, i dont think im gona get all mine so will try and add on afterwards if they let me!!

will post in meets about tomorrow girls.....we have to cancelled as its on tv tomorrow night


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

again.. good luck girls, you are inspirational xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we are nuts thats what we are

this has been so much work and personal time and expensive, i so hope it changes things


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

I hope it does too.. all you ladies deserve it and sadly i am sure many more will need it in the future


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck with handing over the petition girls!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bit late but i think most of you know

ITV now 6pm and best report on BBC 1 at 630pm


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kara i just caught a glimpse of you and jule im sure   anyone else watching ?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh definitely i'm watching and recording. yes seen kara and jule walking up the steps.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

me too, i hate seeing myself of camera lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i can understand that i hate seeing my self on video.

is bbc gonna be the best report


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think so!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

you were both absolutly brilliant.  congrats to you both.  how many sig's did we get


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done both - you were fab! 
Waiting for the BBC one now


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done both was really good and well done lyndon for going along too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope the bbc are gona aired it now!

lyndon was great but unable to speak as he is bound to the NHS trust


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done to you both.  Just waiting to see the BBC report.  

Can we add more sigs to the petition, spoke to my mother in law last night (she's the mayor of Pontypridd), and is happy to help and would like to sign it.  And a few others have said today that they would have liked to sign the petition.

Fingers crossed for change


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i would have thought bbc would have done a good story as the last time they interviewed you  it was just before tx and now here you are now preg through tx.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

really hope there still showing it now as wasnt on highlights


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah they are showing it. with baby ellard the star of the show


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i can add what i have at home but the only way is to sign the one online ASAP

before midnight i think!!!!!! not 100% sure sorry

there will be an event at the assembly in wales which would can show you support

http://www.assemblywales.org/gethome/e-petitions/epetition-list-of-signatories.htm?pet_id=316&prncl_ptnr=Kara%20Ellard&clsd_dt=30/09/2009

/links


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

a brilliant report. well done to baby ellard, kara, luke and jule.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Brilliant!!! Well done Kara and Jules  

Kara - Thought you was joking - fair play to you girl   

Not many kids will be able to say that were on telly before they were born - Well done Baby Ellard you looked gorgeous (Mammy scrubbed up quite well too lol!).    

Luke made water come in my eyes too ......


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I even watched it on sky   Well done girls 


You know I never knew that was the assembly building, been to the bay sooo many times as well


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad ITV were reporting as well as that was a very good report.  BBC's report was good and Luke spoke well but disappointed that the focus was taken away from the petition.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just a little disappointed that there wasnt more about the petition as that was the main aim and myself and julia did tons of filming, the piece would have been longer if that factory hadnt closed

i was almost crying on film when luke was speaking

girls this so has to change things for couples in wales, i pray it does 

the assembly building in amazing and both me and jule had to be frisked lol.....jule got searched maybe she looks like a crook lol onlu kidding

Jule i am so proud of you, you my friend did well


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I meant to say thanks everyone for all your hard work.  Without each and everyone of us taking the petitons and getting our family and freinds to sign and help we would have no where near had so many.  Its great we all managed to wotk together and so such a great job.  OUR FINAL COUNT WAS 4232 signatures


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

totally agree with jule

we were just the crazy people who were willing to put ourselves through the stress on talking on tv

each and everyone who signed this petition is who will change things

i have to say that we had a good laugh today with all the panic and stress

WE DID IT YAY YAY


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes we did well done to us both.  Yes would you belive they thought i had soemthing suspicious in my bag when we went through the security.  I got frisked and my bag was searched and the suspicious object was......wait for it.....a few pens at the bottom of my bag


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you dont carry a normal amount of pens lol, i had needles hehe but jule got pulled for pens lol

i so have to go get chips luke wont come cause he knows they would have watched the news!!! men!!!


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

I watched both reports too and think you both did brill. Well done xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done both and luke ..is he pleased with himself tonight   where was ravan didnt she go after?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

wow can't believe the number of signatures that is fantastic. 

i think both reports were great and at least you have brought ivf to peoples attention and lets  that the welsh assembly change the funding.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Well done Jule, Kara and Luke, you did great and thanks for all the hard work that you have both put in. By the way Kara, my mother came on the phone and said oo her husband is very handsome!!!!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

woo hoo... well done girls.. i seen the one on bbc1 .. will watch the one on itv soon (sky plused it!) .. when DH has finished with the football... it was a lovely article, lets hope it will now change things x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh i so hope things are changed, it will be amazing.  I feel bit gutted that its handed in now, all that hard work and time and now its fnished.  I was wondering what i shoudl do with my time but really there is no excuse now i should crack on with my dissertation....


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done to all the campaigners involved, great work girls.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

there is a small piece in the western mail today

i hope you are all able to make the event planned for dec, date tbc asap


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

whats happening in dec what have i missed    well done in getting in western mail


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the event that was postpone is gona go ahead

guest speakers and lots of AM's, we need as many patients, ex patients and IVF/ICSI babies possible


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I wasn't sure of the existing event details Kara, what's the low down?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no details as yet but once they are i will post


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Well done girls- vey impressed by all your hard work, hopefully couples will benefit from your effort!!!!!!!!! 
Sorry i have not been much support. 

Will try to make the next event!!
XX


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

anyone got a link to the itv or bbc news from the other night i gutted missed it but was out driving home form work forgot to record ??!


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well done everyone for all your hard work. I will try my best to make it to the next event/


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as soon as i know a firm date for the event i will post

i will need number in advance and it will be great if you can all make it


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Me (and the bump!) hope to be there


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i plan on bringing luke, my parents and my mil so your welcome to bring people too as long as i know


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Well done on the news reports, managed to catch the one on BBC1 and had a little happy tear in my eyes for you Kara.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my local newspaper

http://www.westerntelegraph.co.uk/news/4674618.Birthday_baby_news_after_12_years_of_IVF/

/links


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

fab article kara well done.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun, there was a nice pic of me, julie and angela burns AM at the assembly

the reporter is lovely and very easy to talk to, it doesnt even seem like an interview anymore


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Ooo you will have to be careful what you talk about then if it doesn't seem like an interview


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah your so right

no rudeness which can be tricky with me lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

great interview hope you have kept it to go in mini ellards baby book


----------

